# Gearing up for Tyranids 2010



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

About 2 weeks before official confirmation of the new Tyranind dex,I went out and picked up the 4th edition codex.
You could imagine my annoyance.

Anyway,I'm now set on a tyranid army,and I'm picking up some models to prepare for the new releases.
I'm not bothering with an armylist at the moment,that will have to wait 'till I get some more models and when the new codex comes out.
Here's the first model,my Broodlord.

The paintjob was simple enough,with a heavy basecoat of bleched bone,with a lashing of Ogryn Flesh.The reds were some Badab Black'd blood red,and the blue was pure Mordian Blue.



















Woo!









View more pics and details on Dub-Hammer!

That's it for now,I'll probably be picking up a few Gaunt 5-packs to test out the paint scheme a bit more on Monday.
'Till then,thanks,and comments are very welcome!

Sytus.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

Anything?Feedback?


----------



## charleston chew (Aug 18, 2009)

not bad, honestly i would try to shade it in some more


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I would keep the carapace and flesh colours seperate, the bone looks good but there is way too much of it. The head looks fine but the hands look a bit like he is wearing some massive fingerless gloves.

I'd suggest painting all the flesh in the same scheme. Looks like black and red with a bone carapce could work out pretty well.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

*UPDATE-YAY!*

Genestealer 1 has been painted!










Sorry for the crappy quality...
See more pics nd see more detais on Dub-Hammer!


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Varakir said:


> I'd suggest painting all the flesh in the same scheme. Looks like black and red with a bone carapce could work out pretty well.


This; I like the colours you have going on but they need to be more distinct.


----------

